# Please help with p trap (pics)



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I replaced an old 1970s vanity on Sunday with a "cultured marble" standard issue vanity top from big orange. That went well enough but the sink drain is not lining up with the p trap. As the old vanity was much lower (about 29 inches?) I didnt want to bend down so low so the new vanity sits at 34 inches tall like most newer vanities. Only thing a simple extension wont work cause the drain pipe is off by only a short space. I tried to get an extension and even one of those accordian type things but with all the pulling and manipulation going on, I succeeded in over tighting the drain and now the drain is leaking now, so I am off to big orange for the 6th time in 2 days to get a new drain, a steel one that hopefully even I cannot screw up...

Anywho, the setup goes like this... 2 inch PVC horizontal waste pipe from the wall, gots to a 1.5 inch steel p trap which was gasketed to 1.25 inch drain on the old sink. New sink has a PVC 1.25 inch drain as well so I would like to see what are my options without having to rip out everything south of the p trap. Cause given my skills that is not an option.

Pics are of the p trap from 2 angles and a pic of the top of the drain that wasnt leaking at the start but it is leaking now. I can get a longer drainpiece easily but it still wont line up. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Leak: The pop-up drain needs a sealant between the underside of the drain lip and the sink hole. Do not use regular plumber's putty as the oils in it will stain the cultured marble. There are stainless plumber's putty likely avail only at a real plumbers' supply. Some say they've used silicone.

P trap: Looks like easiest fix would be to shorten the arm coming out of the wall stub. After getting long enough extension tailpiece for the drain assembly, attach the P-trap to it, and then line up the other end to the wall stub out so you know where to cut it. Remember to account for the length of adapter needed.


----------



## Jasonlongor1 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm unsure of your question?If your thinking the tailpiece and the trap have to be inline they don't.Longer tailpiece and loosen the trap nut on the bottom to swivel inline.Hand tighten snugly then a little more.Make sure all rubber gaskets and washers are still good.You may need plumbers putty on the sink tailpiece.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Cut that PVC pipe comming out of the wall back about 2-3 inches and cement on a new 1.5" trap adapter (threaded part on the end of the pipe). Get a new 1.25" PVC P trap and it will line up. The new trap will have a 1.25" to 1.5" compression drain washer


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Didn't read whole post


----------



## pinecone12 (May 23, 2011)

I have the same problem but the distance between the p trap and
drain is a bit more(around 5 inches). You need a combination
of slip joint unions or a waste arm to fit in between the tailpiece and the
p trap. Like somebody else said you don't have to have it lined up.


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'm at work now but I'll try to answer in order ...

bob22: regular plumbers putty was put in there already. Probably not enough tho. I will run to the hardware store after work and pick up some of the stainless variety when I get the new drain assembly.

Jasonlongor1: I did attempt to swivel the p trap already and even then it wasnt directly under the drain pipe. There was about a half inch difference. Which resulted in me attaching an extension tailpiece and forcing it in there. Thats when the drain started leaking at the top, cause I opulled it sideways a bit too hard trying to make it fit. So swiveling wont work.

rjniles: I have no experience with cementing whatsoever which is why I am using slipnot connector pieces only. Cutting back the drainpipe would require me calling a plumber which I am trying to avoid the costs. The existing trap is currently 1.5" and already has a 1.25" washer in it.

pinecone12: I need an s or a z shape, so would 2 waste arms work?. I could get 2 and cut them down and attach to each other... Like this shape maybe?

I _
I

Not sure what else to do.


----------



## pinecone12 (May 23, 2011)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tubularparts.html

No need to call a plumber for a job like this, all you need is
a little guidance. Scroll down and you will see a picture
of the waste arm that I was talking about, you might need
a very small one(7 inch).

The less connections that you have from the sink to the trap the
better. I have replaced faucets and vanities before but it's a lot
easier when the trap is lined up underneath the drain of the sink.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1WcaS5n-ZU
It explains a lot.
Once you've done this part, all you need is to mate the arm going to the wall pipe. This is where you may need to cut and glue on a new end. Even guy at big box stores can explain how to do that.
I'm sure there is a you tube video on how to glue PVC. Very easy. Adding in z-shaped pieces will only increase frustration and chance of leaks IMO and you will have to cut and measure carefully.


----------



## techprincesse (Aug 20, 2009)

pinecone12 said:


> http://www.plumbingsupply.com/tubularparts.html
> 
> No need to call a plumber for a job like this, all you need is
> a little guidance. Scroll down and you will see a picture
> ...


Maybe I am not following but if I use a waste arm, wouldnt I need to get 2 and attach them to each other in an S formation with one going up to sink and one going down to the p trap?



bob22 said:


> Watch this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1WcaS5n-ZU
> It explains a lot.
> Once you've done this part, all you need is to mate the arm going to the wall pipe. This is where you may need to cut and glue on a new end. Even guy at big box stores can explain how to do that.
> I'm sure there is a you tube video on how to glue PVC. Very easy. Adding in z-shaped pieces will only increase frustration and chance of leaks IMO and you will have to cut and measure carefully.


Bob, I'm at work now so I can't watch the youtube link. I will take a look when I get home though. Thanks.


----------



## pinecone12 (May 23, 2011)

You would only need 1 piece as long as it's long enough.
Plumbers advise that you want to have as little amount of
pipe as possible from the drain to the seal of the p trap.

But in my case there is around 12 inches between the drain of
the sink and the p trap. I would suggest asking a neighbor or
somebody that is handy to help you with this. I know how
frustrating it is and you want to finish what you started but
it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## pinecone12 (May 23, 2011)

This is what I just bought, 2 slip elbows from a different store and he demonstrated to me what I have to do. The other piece is longer then
the one that is in the pictures.

I don't have access to a pipe cutter and my hacksaw blade is all rusted, so I will go back tomorrow and exchange it for a shorter piece. Put some teflon tape around all the threads and make sure everything is in order before I turn the water back on. I have a lot more respect for plumbers after going through this. Good luck techprincesse!


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

See pic.:no:


----------

